# HDMI port expansion



## fiddlersu (Feb 26, 2006)

I bought a HD monitor but it only had 1 HDMI Input!

I wanted to connect a Upscaling DVD player and Settop box, both with HDMI, to my TV.
I thought, I was in deep trouble until I found and used one of these external http://www.octavainc.com*3x1 HDMI switches*. Now I have 1 extra port also and solved my problem.

I am sure there are many people with same problem, so wanted to share the info.


----------

